# Review sites going into hibernation?



## AlanF (Oct 27, 2015)

General sites that used to be very active in reviewing lenses, such as Photozone.de and slrgear.com post only rarely nowadays. They are basically doing us a service so I suppose we can't complain too much. But, it is a pity that these good sites are running out of steam. ePhotozine is the most active and provides excellent reviews on a variety of products, and lenstip still tries hard. The first-rate TDP of course is comprehensive for Canon and third party lenses. DxOmark has become very disappointing. OK many wouldn't care as they don't trust DxO, but they are meant to be selling software customised for most lenses on most bodies and they still haven't posted data for many popular lenses, such as the Sigma 150-600s, and any lenses on the 5DS.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 27, 2015)

There are many brands jumping on the DSLR and MILC wagon. A small owner financed site just can't afford to test them all. Not enough time or money.

Unless someone finds a way to make lens review profitable (DXO??), the decline is going to continue .


----------



## martti (Oct 28, 2015)

Ken Rockwell reviews all kinds of things on his site, let's not forget him 8)
Maybe the lens craze is subsiding when people start noticing that nobody interesting really is interested in what kind of _lense_ was used to take the picture of the computer keyboards of the duck in the local park or the round-eyed toddler of the family...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 3, 2015)

martti said:


> Ken Rockwell reviews all kinds of things on his site, let's not forget him 8)
> Maybe the lens craze is subsiding when people start noticing that nobody interesting really is interested in what kind of _lense_ was used to take the picture of the computer keyboards of the duck in the local park or the round-eyed toddler of the family...



Eventually, his growing family will grow into adults. What will he do then? Maybe adopt some young kids


----------



## martti (Nov 4, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> martti said:
> 
> 
> > Ken Rockwell reviews all kinds of things on his site, let's not forget him 8)
> ...



His kids might grow into adults but Ken himself...not likely!


----------

